# "Best in Picture" Your Opinion on movie with best video quality.



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thought it would be fun to start a roster of movies with the Best Picture, video quality. Plot nor audio quality should be considered. This is kinda like the lists on movie with best LFE but instead picture quality.

I would start with these three in my opinion:

Giver
Under the Skin
Sin City: A Dame to Kill For

Chime in and lets start a list.


So the List begins:

Skyfall
Oblivion
Prometheus
Maleficent
Tron
Oz
Peobody & Sherman
Sin City
Samsara
The Thin Red Line
I Robot
The Art of Flight
The Dark Knight Rises
The Dark Knight
Life of Pie
Avatar
Lone Survivor
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Giver
Under the Skin
Sin City: A Dame to Kill For
Star Wars episode III 
Pacific Rim 
Guardians of the Galaxy
How to train your dragon 2


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll bite!
Assuming animated films are out by default, I'll throw thee in to start. 
The dark knight 
Avatar 
Lone survivor 
Captain America winter soldier 
...brain gas. That's all I got for now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll bite also.
1. The Art of Flight (grossly overlooked)
2. The Dark Knight Rises
3. Life of Pi


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Skyfall
Oblivion
Prometheus
Maleficent
Tron
Oz
Peabody & Sherman

*
And a few more i'll add later after i get warmed up but for me anything that Red(camera) touches is superb


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Skyfall (one of my all time favs)
Sin City
Samsara
The Thin Red line 
I robot


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Tron Legacy is beautiful
Life of Pi is just stunning
Avatar of course
Star Wars episode III I love showing the intro space battle it looks amazing


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll vote for Pacific Rim and Guardians of the Galaxy.

And second the votes for Oblivion, Tron, Prometheus, and The Art of Flight - my favorites when it comes to picture quality.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Add How to train your dragon2 to the list. Superb video and audio.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. "Dragon "II. Probably the best of the year. Maybe next year too!


----------

